# Which Bloodline?



## snoers (Sep 12, 2008)

Which bloodline is best for a family pitbull? I prefer medium sized terrier style pit's and like blue color or white with patches. The dog should be friendly with other pets.

Thx for help!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They are a dime a dozen when it comes to bloodlines. 99% of APBT make good family house pets. If you are looking for something medium size I would stay with the gamier lines, not the bullies but thats just me.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Look up blue steel kennels of TEXAS and make sure it is texas, game sized blue dogs and make excellent pets. I purchased a dog from him and she was wonderful, blue fawn bitch. I miss her!


----------



## snoers (Sep 12, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> If you are looking for something medium size I would stay with the gamier lines, not the bullies but thats just me.


Can you give me some examples of gamier line pit's? Yes i don't want to have a bully like Pitbull.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

kinda sounds like you are describing somewhat the T-N-T Bloodline just depends on which way you go with it but they tend to be blue and more terrier looking dogs ranging from 40 to 55 lbs.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

As far as other pets some gamier lines have a higher prey drive and others may not either way any dog can be taught IMO to not attack what may be seen as prey animals. here's some good bloodlines to check into may not all be blue lines but the smaller lines.


Boudreaux
Patrick
Tant
Wildside
Garner
Sorrell
T-N-T

There's just a few I'm having a brain fart right now usually i could name off a crap load. LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Naturally I was thinking of the TNT line, just thought I would let someone else say it! LOL


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i would say boudeaux and sorrel ..we had a male that was boud/sorrel /gator mix and that was one of the best dogs i ever owned..he was such an old soul. RIP LIL' MAN.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

just one bit of advice...never pick a pup based on color or markings. finding a reputable breeder these days takes alot of patience. stay clear of those wannabe breeders that advertise "blue dogs". there are plenty of good blue dogs out there such as TNT dogs such OFK's and a few others here but breeders that use "blue pitbulls" as their marketing strategy tend to be uneducated BYBs that want to take your money and run. please do your research on bloodlines before making a rushed decision. everyone has opinions on what bloodlines are best so some advice may be biased. if getting a heavy gamebred such as those mentioned by MSK, be prepared to spend lots of time with your dog, they need lots of exercise and a job to do...a tired dog is a good dog. hope this helps :thumbsup:

btw...if looking for a dog that will be good with other pets/dogs...maybe a heavy gamebred may not be the best choice as alot of them can be dog aggressive...just be prepared to seperate them and never leave them unattended...not even for a minute!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you're looking for a dog to be friendly to other pets, this whole breed in general is a bad idea, bully or not. If you don't have a backup plan to keep any other animals safe, avoid this breed. I've seen it go both ways, and you can't count on an APBT being pet-friendly no matter how it's bred.


----------



## snoers (Sep 12, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> If you're looking for a dog to be friendly to other pets, this whole breed in general is a bad idea, bully or not. If you don't have a backup plan to keep any other animals safe, avoid this breed. I've seen it go both ways, and you can't count on an APBT being pet-friendly no matter how it's bred.


thx for the information.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

In my opinion it is more important to evaluate the sire and dam's temperment regardless of bloodline,the pups parents will be a great indicator of his potential temperment,size etc...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> If you're looking for a dog to be friendly to other pets, this whole breed in general is a bad idea, bully or not. If you don't have a backup plan to keep any other animals safe, avoid this breed. I've seen it go both ways, and you can't count on an APBT being pet-friendly no matter how it's bred.


Thanks Lindsay, I didn't want to have to say it...:hug:


----------



## mike8102 (Oct 2, 2008)

*my dog*

can someone look at my dogs pic and tell me what kinda bloodline she looks like she has in her cause i was told the father was brendal and the mother was razor so if anyone can help me out that would be great or just give me some ideas on what bloodline she looks like.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

mike8102 said:


> can someone look at my dogs pic and tell me what kinda bloodline she looks like she has in her cause i was told the father was brendal and the mother was razor so if anyone can help me out that would be great or just give me some ideas on what bloodline she looks like.


sorry, you cant really look at a dog and tell... and brindle is a color and razors edge is a bully bloodline


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Collett dogs have great temperments and tolerance for other animals. Every dog we own has Collett blood in them and they love children. They are mostly blues but you can find them in other colors as well. Typically 40-50 lb. females and 45-55 lb. males.


----------



## anthonya (May 16, 2009)

I don't know because i have an almost full blooded boudreaux and he weighs 45 pounds at 5 months. So as far as a boudreaux weighing between 40-55 pounds thats not always true.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

anthonya said:


> I don't know because i have an almost full blooded boudreaux and he weighs 45 pounds at 5 months. So as far as a boudreaux weighing between 40-55 pounds thats not always true.


welll chances are he is not full or he maybe not the boudrueax we are talking about.

It is always hard to tell what a puppy will be until they are grown.


----------



## CUTDOWNSKENNELS (May 18, 2009)

I RECCOMEND BULLYS......CHECKOUT PHANTOM ROLLS IN CALI


----------

